# Aqua Clear 110 vs. Tidal 110 HOB



## CoryNelson84 (Nov 3, 2017)

i'm planning on using HOB with my 2 sunsuns on my 125 gal and my 180 gal. Witch one do you prefer Aqua Clear 110 or Tidal 110?


----------



## Tiny Tangs (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't think you can go wrong with either. However, the Tidal has several features that the AC110 does not have, such as self-priming. Both are close in price, unless you find the AC on promo. I haven't kept tabs on the Tidal's pricing, so I'm not sure if they go on sale or not.

Honestly, I'd be inclined to give the Tidal a try since it's new and the reviews seem to be positive. The AC110 is a tried and true staple.


----------



## Vociferus (Aug 10, 2016)

Ironically this exact thing came up on the Real Fish Talk podcast on YouTube yesterday. Check it out. Short answer is Cory considers the AC110 the best, and Tidal is #2.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd go with the tried and true AC, vs a new relatively unproven filter every time. I'm a bit risk averse in this hobby.  Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

go with the tidal, much better filter.


----------

